# Algae problems



## langer! (18 Sep 2014)

Hi, this is my first post here so I'm sorry if it's in the wrong place etc, I'm
Having a few algae issues as of late, I have a 250l tank with co2 injection, dose ei (http://www.aquariumplantfood.co.uk/fertilisers/dry-chemicals/starter-kits/ei-starter-kit.html) and have 2 39w t5 tubes for light. I have a sand substrate with diy root tabs (osmocote). And light are on for 9 hours
However I keep getting what I think is brown algae all over my tank.  
Here are a few pics of my tank, I was just wondering if anyone could suggest ways to combat this, the tank has been set up for 3 months with this setup, the filter and tank it's self has been running for a year and a half 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceg4048 (18 Sep 2014)

Thread moved to the Algae section.

Cheers,

Review the thread http://ukaps.org/forum/threads/diatom-dilemma.27208/

Cheers,


----------



## Julian (18 Sep 2014)

No big secret when it comes to Algae, too much light/not enough CO2. In your case it's definitely the former, assuming thats 4dkh water in your yellow DC.


----------



## langer! (19 Sep 2014)

Yes it is 4dkh solution. As you say I have too much light, would cutting the photoperiod be the way out, or is it the light intensity that's the problem? Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tim (19 Sep 2014)

You could address both, six hour photoperiod whilst dealing with issues should be plenty also remove the reflectors from the bulbs if they are fitted or raise the bulbs further away from the tank. Adjust co2 accordingly so as not to cause your livestock any harm, can be very difficult to find the right balance with livestock present. Remove as much of the algae as possible followed by a large waterchange.


----------



## langer! (20 Sep 2014)

Hi, I've just noticed that when the lights come on the drop checker is still nearly blue! I'm usually at work when the lights come on, so never noticed, the co2 starts an hour before lights go on, could this be the cause?? I'll try and put my lights on an hour and a half after the co2 and see if that makes a difference, so cutting the photoperiod by a bit at the same time??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tim (21 Sep 2014)

Could be the issue, aim for lime green at lights on moving back to green at lights out.


----------

